# Finally some good news!



## Shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

Last week I had an appt with the sports medicine doctor. He doesn't know exactly what is wrong with my right finger. I asked for a second opinon to see another surgeon. He didn't seem to have a problem with that but would send a letter to my family doctor to refer me.

Yesterday I saw my family doctor. He hadn't received the letter yet but I told him I spoke to the sports medicine doctor and explained the above. I also said the sports medicine doctor agreed about the second opinion (more ammunition for me to get that second opinion).

So the good news is my family doctor is referring me to a surgeon for a second opinion.

He will be sending me to neurologist for a test (he says I could be developing a nerve problem similar to my left arm) and a plastic surgeon.

I likely have to wait 6 months to a year to see this plastic surgeon lol.

Finally!




I'm learning you have to fight your way through the health care system.


----------



## Karren (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm happy for you Shelley but wow... That's sure a lot of red tape and referals and re-referals!!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree.. too much red tape, re referals etc. It's a pain in the butt!

I wish I could phone a surgeons office and book an appointment but nope your not allowed.

It's the battle of trying to get the referral in the first place. I recall when I first had trouble with my left arm I saw 4-5 doctors and finally someone referred me to a surgeon. I don't recall how many months of fighting it took. Turns out when I finally did see a surgeon, my arm was in bad shape. Too much red tape!

At least now I have a referral.

In the USA, if you have insurance can you phone a surgeons office and book an appt, don't need a referral?


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, you can call and make an appt. with the doctor you want. If your insurance allows it. Otherwise you need a referal then you make your call. Mine, I just call the doctor I want then go. Most of the time I can call and then the next day can get in. If it's a new doctor it may take a week or a up to a month to get in. Just keep fighting, it's the only way your going to make any progress. Glad to hear your making some progress.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree, its getting the first referrals that's the most frustrating. 

In Canada, we have no choice but to be referred, unless its a specialist we have already been a patient of, within the following year.

Glad to hear that things are moving in your direction Shelley.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 6, 2010)

That's good news, now you're getting somewhere !

In France we need referrals too, except for the dentist, the eye doctor and the gynecologist, but for the last two you still need to have a family doctor.

Do you know the french comic book Asterix ? In one of his adventures Asterix must get a paper (in a building that "sends you mad") and he goes through a lot of procedures in order to get it, it's common now to refer to him whenever we go through so much steps for one small thing.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aude I haven't heard of that comic before but I'll look it up.

I have an appointment with the Neurologist who does this test in November. I've been to him several times in the past for tests on my left arm so it doesn't take too long to see him. My family doctor's receptionist said she would phone me with an appt for the Plastic Surgeon who I've never been to before.  I phoned today but she hasn't got ahold of them. Hopefully I'll find out soon.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 8, 2010)

Yay! I received a call from my family doctors office. I have an appointment with the plastic surgeon mid March 2011. At least it's not a year wait.


----------

